# New track Step 2



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well here's a couple shots of the new door layout. Used a layout off of Greg Braun's site. Just put the track on to check fit and etc.....

Next weekend will start the electrical part. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Looking good,

The New Arrow Point raceway should start going back up by Christmas. So I will following you for new ideas..lol...My 22 Imaginary racing buddies are chomping at the bit to get running again...


Dave


----------

